# Feeport/Galveston Crew Member Available



## SHUVT (Feb 25, 2008)

I am always up for a crew slot on a a trip. If I have enough heads up I can go during the week as well. I am from California and I live near houston. Love to have a good time and eager to learn some gulf coast fishing tactics. Bluewater or bay, just let me know!

I know my way around a boat and always willing to do more than my share to help out. Willing to drive further for the right trips.


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

PM sent


----------

